# Cedar Valley update



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just some photos of some rock/ senerey I am working on. The engine is an atlas 3GS21b and ironicly it is NS 300


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like someone (Spike!) "tagged" the rock face there! Looks like a fun setup.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

acualy if it was a differnt photo it would say LAST SPIKE 12-29-11 For my last peice of track laid.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

*More photos*

some more photos from my layout

___________________________________

What are you guys working on?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ... LAST Spike ... world of difference in context there. I get it now!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now what I thought was a particle board mountain in the first pictures, I can see is the wall.
I'm glad I didn't say anything then.

Looking good Man. :thumbsup:
(or woman?)

You never know, a lot of woman are building RR's too.
Got to cover all bases.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

big ed is man.
tj is woman.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wingnut163 said:


> big ed is man.
> tj is woman.


UT OH your walking a fine line with that statement. 

Ha has a magic wand you know?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> tj is woman.




WHAT THE *%#*@! ?!?!?


----------

